

Mega crashing Chrome during large uploads? - brownbat

Two things about MEGA:<p>1) Attempting to upload a file of around 2 GB to MEGA appears to work fine for the first 99%. The final percent brings up an "Aw, snap!" in the tab. I'm in Win 7 64 and Chrome. I moved to Firefox, but MEGA warned me to use Chrome, as it is better supported. Is there an official cap on file sizes, or are things just breaking under the hood?<p>2) I cannot find MEGA's support forums. Do they exist? The help page is just a FAQ. The latest blog thanks the community for all the feedback, but I'm not sure where this community is, or how it's actually getting any messages through.
======
bobdylan1
It's probably an issue on their end.

support@mega.co.nz

